# Together for 12 Married for 6



## FaithfulnBroken (Oct 18, 2019)

Hi I am new to this group and I really want to get some advise about things. I have been with this man for 12 years through good and bad. the bad comes in waves and when its good it seems this is when i recover from the bad. I am not sure if I am suppose to ask for advice here or wait until my status is approved, so I will wait for the go ahead and tell you my story.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Do what you want it will get moved. Sorry your here.


----------



## FaithfulnBroken (Oct 18, 2019)

Tilted 1 said:


> Do what you want it will get moved. Sorry your here.


it will get moved? where do I post my situation in hopes for some advice?


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

FaithfulnBroken said:


> Tilted 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Do what you want it will get moved. Sorry your here.
> ...


If you want help right away, post it here and a moderator will move it to the appropriate sub forum.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

FaithfulnBroken said:


> it will get moved? where do I post my situation in hopes for some advice?


Hi, just go ahead and post your issue here. If a moderator feels that it would be better placed I another forum, the moderator will move it to the appropriate forum. We are pretty flexible.

So, what's going on? How can we help you?


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Ok FnB, tell us your problem(s) in brief but sufficient detail.


----------

